# Soap for 2012 ADGA Convention in Boise



## Odeon

Hello everyone.

I would like to thank those who have already sent soap for the convention bags (or brought it to the National Show).

We currently have 120 bars of soap, but are in need of 280 more! This is a great way to advertise your soap business.

If you are planning on sending soap, can you please post here how many, so I can track what we are short?

Soap can be mailed to:

Ken Feaster-Eytchison
1604 W. Lava Ave 
Nampa, ID 83651

Please let me know if you have any questions!

Thanks again... Ken


----------



## Caprine Beings

Ken, what size? I have lots for you I just don't know if you want them smaller than my normal size.
Tam


----------



## Odeon

We had asked for sample size or guest soaps, but have received some full bar. I will GLADLY accept what ever is donated! So It is entirely up to you. If smaller bars mean you can donate more, then that works for me!

Ken


----------



## Caprine Beings

Okie dokie, will give you a count tomorrow


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I will send 50 bars Ken. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4

Lemme have a look and get back to you!


----------



## Caprine Beings

I have 75 bars set aside for convention.
Tam


----------



## Odeon

For those who have offered to send soap for the convention bags, would it be possible for you to send it by the 1st of September? This way we will know in plenty of time if we have enough or need more to meet our 400 bar goal.

Thanks so much!!!

Tami, I know Brandi Giachino is coming to the Boise fair in a couple weeks. Perhaps she can bring yours, to save on shipping?

Ken


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Yes I will send my 50 bars before the 1st. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4

Ken, I can do sample size bars in zip bags with a business card (took a while to get the bags, long story). How many would you like me to send? Is 50 ok?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Stacey I think Ken just comes on to update. Just send as many as you can. I hope everyone in the soap section sends something! Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4

Thanks, Vicki. Will do!


----------



## Odeon

I actually lurk more than you think! I will be on more after convention... just not enough hours in the day! LOL

Yes, sample sized are fine. Not counting Tami's or Vicki's we need an additional 160 to meet our goal.

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## MF-Alpines

I can send some sample-sized bars out this week.


----------



## Odeon

Thanks Cindy!


----------



## hsmomof4

I am mailing my bars today.


----------



## Odeon

Thank you Stacey!


----------



## Angelknitter12

I don't have many sample sizes, but I am working on it and will have it sent by the first.


----------



## Odeon

Thank you everyone.

As soaps arrive, I am listing you on the sponsorship page at www.adgaconvention.com!

Ken


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

Ken lovin the ad to the page! What a great idea!!! 
What are your numbers looking like?

Lynn


----------



## Odeon

Thanks Lynn! 

I am posting each person's weblink so folks can visit your sites and hopefuly support your businesses!

We currently have 171 bars, with another 75 promised. I have been told that others are sending soap, but have not heard how many bars.

So with the 75 coming, that gives us 296 of the 400 we need


For those who have already donated.. THANK YOU! Please check the site to make sure I have all of your information correct!

Ken


----------



## Greylady

What size bars are you needing?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Betty anything you want to send, sample bars, full sized bars. I see this as marketing, although some that get the bags of course will be soapers themselves, many won't be. Vicki


----------



## [email protected]

Will be sending my trial size out on Monday. I'll go out and count and let you know how many. I have regular scented bath soaps and some specialty bars. Are the specialty bars ok? Like pet, shaving, itch-b-gone, bug-b-gone, baby, etc... They are my best sellers.


----------



## [email protected]

Ok--
I have about 110 regular bath soaps. And 45 specialty soaps--shaving, baby, gardener's, pet and odor remover.

You want all of them? :biggrin


----------



## Odeon

Denise that would be GREAT! If you are sure you don't mind! Make sure the labels have your contact info on them!

And yes, ANY size, type, etc is GREAT!!!!

Thanks again! Ken


----------



## [email protected]

No problem at all.  They are just the end of the batches, ...that don't fit in my regular 3" PVC molds, so I pour them into a short piece of 1 1/4" (I think) PVC and turn them into *trial size* (try before you buy). Sell them for 50c each, but getting them out there is worth more than that.  On most--my older labels, ALL my info is on them. Did a label change, so on the new ones...just the last batch (Lilac), only my web site is on them. Gonna see how that works. It's a change on ALL (soaps/lotions/etc) labels though...not just the trial size.


----------



## Odeon

That will be great Nicie.. Thank you!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Does everyone have their packages sent to Ken or ready to be shipped? Vicki


----------



## Guest

I did send a small box of samples and will send another box out this week to you Ken...


----------



## Odeon

Thank you Barb!


All - As I receive soap, I am placing the person's name on the bottom of the Sponsors page of the convention website! Be sure to check to make sure I have everything correct!

Ken


----------



## Guest

Ken, just now getting around to sending you out some more soaps... you should get it in a couple of days.. sorry my printer was down to do UPS labels... How many more do you need,any soapers in your area that can help you out..?


----------



## Odeon

Ok. we have one soaper who should be sending 75 that and an additional 50 will make our goal!!! Barb, how many were you sending?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

Ken,
Awesome to know you are that close to the goal!!! PM me if you need more I have plenty I can send your way!

Lynn


----------



## Odeon

Will do Lynn, thank you..But I think we will be fine! I am very confident, and really appreciate everyone generosity! Things are lining to be a WONDERFUL convention! For anyone planning to attend, PLEASE be sure to introduce yourself to me, I will be the one running around like a chicken with it's head cut off! lol... I want to give you all a huge hug for your help!


----------



## Caprine Beings

Mailing my 75 bars today.

Just want to say a big Thank You to Ken for doing this! Ken its not like you don't have enough to deal with during Convention. So Thank You for doing this.
Tam


----------



## Odeon

Thanks Tami, 

And if I counted correctly this will MEET OUR GOAL!!!! I cannot thank the DGI family enough! YOU ROCK!!!! dance:


----------



## Odeon

a HUGE Thank you to the Forum Soap Makers for your ovewhelming support of soap for our convention bags! We met our goal and I cannot thank you enough! You are all listed on our sponsorship page at www.adgaconvention.com

Ken


----------

